# Stallion info - 'limerick'



## BlueFire710 (16 January 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know where to find stud information for the stallion 'limerick'? 
I can't find any information via Google etc, don't even know if he's still living etc. Just knowing who stands him would be a great start. 

Many thanks


----------



## no_no_nanette (17 January 2015)

The showjumping Holstein stallion Limmerick (Lancer II x Zierbluete) stood in Ireland (I think that he's no longer living) and has quite a few progeny - take a look on the Capall Oir website for details.  Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueFire710 (17 January 2015)

Thank you for the reply - I can go on and search from there. Very helpful.


----------



## Limmerick (26 January 2015)

Yes I know all about Limmerick.  If you want to know anything about him as he is alive and well fb me on Limmerick!!!


----------



## BlueFire710 (26 January 2015)

Great thank you. Have found his Facebook page but the link to your website isn't working and I can't find it anywhere else that actually works - could you advise?


----------



## Limmerick (27 January 2015)

Yes sorry about that the web site is under reconstruction and taking rather longer that I had hoped.  Hope to be up and running again in a few weeks!  Good luck. Jane


----------



## EmmJay (9 August 2015)

Hi, just wondering if the fb page is up and running again yet and how I could find it? Would really like some more information on him. Thank you


----------



## Irish gal (9 August 2015)

All you need to do is google 'sire Limmerick' and there's tons of info. Make sure there is two mm's in his name otherwise you get the city. He's a highly respected sire, pretty sure he is 5* in the studbook - highest ranking, and would be in the very top of stallions standing in Ireland, definitely in the top 15.


----------



## EmmJay (9 August 2015)

Thank-you! I have Googled him just wasn't 100% that I'd found the right one and never quite trust it.


----------



## only_me (21 August 2015)

He's a brilliant stallion! Basically anything that is grey and can jump in Ireland is by Limerick  
They can be spooky though!


----------

